# Головокружения, остеохондроз, гипоплазия левой ПА



## Ирина шишова (25 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте уважаемые посетители сайта! Мне 37 лет, рост 164, вес ещё год назад 53, а теперь все 60. Двое замечательных детей, любящий и заботливый муж (тттфу), это я к тому- что семейная обстановка Слава Богу и повода для психологов выискивать причину моих проблем в этом, смысла не вижу. Из установлеенных диагнозов у меня;(Гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии, извитость сонной артерии, шейный остеохондроз, протрузии по всему позвоночнику и грыжи в пояснично крестцовом отделе около 5 мм были год назад, железодефицитная анемия, АИТ) немного увеличена печень (вероятно таблетки ей помогли вырасти), в больнице на отделении где лежат с диагнозом ОНМК, мне поставили диагноз ТИА и ещё какие-то бяки История происхождения головокружения и начало заболевания вот с чем связываю ✌Год назад меня резко схватили за шею,(бывают к сожалению люди больные на голову и без головокружений) попятилась назад и упала на спину с вытянутой правой рукой, сдерживая ни малый вес нападавшего. В травме сделать ренген шеи и осмотреть толком естественно никто не собирался, сделали только ренген копчика, так как жалобы на ту область были, а на шее просто издалека зафиксировали ссадины. Поставив мне по ренгену - ушиб и подвывих копчика, отпустили домой. Спустя пару часов начались сильные боли в области правой лопатки, бессонная ночь и я снова в травме по настоянию любимого супруга, там без особого желания сделали как попало ренген грудного отдела, свалили всё на сколиоз с остеохондрозом и отпустили с "миром". Долго рассказывать не стану сколько я с этими болями проходила по врачам и обследованиям, назначая сама себе то одно мрт, то другое. Но боли в лопатке не страшно, самое неприятное головокружения, которые пришли постепенно и нарастали со временем, плюс стали добавляться и другие симптомы. Немного изложила в своём дневнике про болячки и мутарские похождения. На сегодняшний день меня мучают, дикая слабость и голова как пъяная, а давление и пульс в течении дня от высокого до низкого. Недавно установили низкий уровень железа и фиритина в крови, при практически нормальном гемоглобине, принимая железо и бетасерк стало гораздо легче. Кстати уровень гемоглобина скакал весь год от 80, до 120, железо не знаю, никто не смотрел. И вдруг симптоматика стала жутко прогрессировать, после того, как мне невролог прописала уколы на 5 дней (в одном шприце мидокалм с дексаметазоном). На втором уколе перестала спать по ночам, засыпала под утро и голова странная была, вроде лёгкого опъянения. Это усиливалось с каждым днем, а на шестой я вообще не вставала, ходила по стенке, хотя укол последний был за день до этого. Так как врач прописала мидокалм в таблетках далее, я в этот день приняла 1 раз 150 мг около 11 вечера. В 3 часа ночи проснулась от того, что во сне стала терять сознание, проснувшись ощущалось какое-то странное чувство в горле, где гланды, словно сдавливало горло. Взглянув в зеркало обалдела, круглое лицо, огромный подбородок и отек на глазах, короче колобок Звонок в скорую привёл меня к госпитализации с Отеком Квинке, хотя раньше вообще никакой аллергии и впомине не было. На что аллергия, вопрос? Из препаратов за последние дни Мексидол, Бетасерк, Мальтофер фол ну и те самые укольчики. В больнице меня внутривенно кололи как оказалось всё тем же дексаметазоном, я плавала по палате и коридорам, давление и пульс слишком были высоки, хотя и измерять мне никто не собирался, периодически соседка по палате выручала. Ночами просыпалась в поту и от удушья, сердце выскакивало, дышать было трудно. Спустя две ночи от меня избавились, головокружения мои их не волновали и про давление даже не интересовались и это терапевтическое отделение и платная палата. В последний день выписку принесли очень рано, до завтрака, давление у меня с самого утра было 130/90 и пульс 89, хотя до этих несчастных дней и уколов всегда 80/50 90/50 (месяц измерений утром и вечером) максимум до 120/80 поднималось и при нём мне было худо дышать, пульс на тот момент всегда не выше 65 поднимался, а в состоянии покоя 54-57. Вообщем то я потом поняла, почему мне так давление повысили с пульсом - это дексаметазон укольчики в вену и всё с учётом того, что приехала я сообщив какие лекарства у меня были перед Отеком, но врачам видимо виднее. И про свои головокружения сообщала ведь, про проблемы сосудов тоже и про анемию. За все дни из анализов только кровь в приемном покое и дважды в день поступления ЭКГ. Почему дважды не знаю, но в выписке рекомендовали к кардиологу сходить. Просила взять на железо, сказали реактива или как там его у них нет. Какое там сходить к кардиологу, когда я в этот день ели доползла практически до такси и также ползаю от кухни до комнаты дома. Головокружения продолжались сильные ещё дня 4, ходишь как в дурмане, плюс давление, полный упадок сил, жуткий аппетит, боли в области сердца, аритмия и продолжается уже почти неделю. Разбитое корыто я себя называю а как у меня тело трясло несколько дней, голова, руки, голос словно переволновалась сильно, а обычный разговор вызывает отдышку. Сейчас пишу лёжа, а сердце словно проваливается куда-то, потом резко обратно, у меня когда такое было несколько лет назад, ставили экстраситолию на фоне АИТ и диффузного токсического зоба, но в то время я была намного полнее и давление рабочее было высоким, а пульс около 100. От этой болячки (имею ввиду щитовидку) избавилась только благодаря отказу от вредной пищи, занятиями спортом на улице ежедневными длительными даже в мороз, врачи были удивлены, узи показывало идеальный результат, гормоны все в норме. На сегодняшний день после обследований щитовидки высокие антитела около 500, если не ошибаюсь, остальные в норме со слов эндокринолога, таблетки назначать будут только если соберусь рожать. Кстати, задержка в несколько дней образовалась, до начала уколов были почти всегда вовремя, по графику должны были прийти как раз на второй день уколов, но увы, жду (Что со мной происходит, одному Богу и мне известно. Лечение всё отменили из за аллергии. Голова кружится, правда сегодня не так усиленно, но общее состояние жуткое. Слабость ужасная, чувство сдавливания в области груди и сердца, а при лёгком прикосновении даже больно, ощущаю как бъется с перебоями сердце, ну и вообще не очень хорошо и приятно это всё. Вот к чему меня привели долгие поиски лечения от моих головокружений и проблем с сосудами. Как дальше действовать уже не знаю. Вот и сижу а вернее лежу весь день в интернете в поиске подобных историй и отличных врачей
. Ну и что со мной? Последствия той ссоры? Остеохондроз? ВСД? Порча? Куда обратиться за помощью? У кого есть такие же проблемы? Забыла ко всему выше перечисленному добавить про онемения рук, головы, области лопаток и спины, иногда пальцев ног.


----------



## La murr (25 Июл 2017)

@Ирина шишова, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июл 2017)

Консультация ЛОР-врача.
Диагностические мероприятия: рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.
Как звучит диагноз в выписном эпикризе?
Перепишите протокол УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи


----------



## Ирина шишова (25 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте! Спасибо большое за ответ. Сегодня с утра уже дрожь, голова немного кружится и болит. Тяжело дышать. Давление и пульс от мала до велика. Переписку исследований делать безумно долго моими трясущимися руками, поэтому всё что имею сфотогафировала, там за эти годы накопилось прилично и все показатели меняются (щитовидка, узи органов Эхо сердца и УЗДГ всегда разные) не знаю от чего зависят показатели. Единственное что остаётся практически неизменным это антитела, всегда очень высокие. Все исследования в сообщении выкладывать не буду, чтобы не запутать вас, выложу их в свой личный " кабинет ". Там и выписку с терапевтического отделения после отека Квинке и выписка из неврологии (частями, потому как есть данные, которые не хочу на всеобщее обозрение).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июл 2017)

Было бы хорошо проконсультироваться у врачей кафедры нервных болезней Военно-Медицинской Академии им. Кирова или кафедр неврологии Северо-Западного медицинского университета им. Мечникова и медицинского университета им. Павлова.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (25 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день после обследований щитовидки высокие антитела около 500, если не ошибаюсь, остальные в норме со слов эндокринолога


 А если не со слов?


Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Переписку исследований делать безумно долго моими трясущимися руками,


То, что руки трясутся, может говорить, что у вас щитовидка работает выше нормы (гипертиреоз). Это может давать повышенную нервную возбудимость, скачки давления и пульса.


----------



## Ирина шишова (25 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А если не со слов?
> 
> То, что руки трясутся, может говорить, что у вас щитовидка работает выше нормы (гипертиреоз). Это может давать повышенную нервную возбудимость, скачки давления и пульса.



 



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Было бы хорошо проконсультироваться у врачей кафедры нервных болезней Военно-Медицинской Академии им. Кирова или кафедр неврологии Северо-Западного медицинского университета им. Мечникова и медицинского университета им. Павлова.


Спасибо большое! Думаете все таки нервы? ☺


----------



## Elka66 (25 Июл 2017)

Сдайте еще раз гормоны щж, померяйте во время трясучки сахар, похоже дексаметазоном вам подмогли, при аит назначают селен и йодомарин, мне назначали, у меня антитела 750, гормоны пока в норме. Успокоительное, мне тенотен понравился. К хорошему энду вам надо, смотреть еще и надпочечники


----------



## Ирина шишова (25 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, спасибо большое! Да уж из двоих молоденьких эндокринологов мне ничего никто не советовал. Когда узгд последний раз делала, УЗИст мне прямо указала на то, что сходи ко ты щитовидку проверь, что она у тебя вся дряблая. Я конечно сходила, а вернее направила знакомая врач. Ну и как результат АИТ и со слов эндокринолога никакого лечения не требуется, а гормоны начать только если буду беременность планировать, хотя и так понятно куда рожать в таком состоянии постоянного головокружения и прочих бяк. Буду конечно ещё искать, может найду толкового. А у вас снизился уровень антител после приёма назначенных препаратов? Успокоительное однозначно нужно при таких состояниях, попробую теперь тенотен.

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Elka66 (25 Июл 2017)

Не знаю, больше не назначали, энд сказала что анализ делают один раз, ставят диагноз и мониторят гормоны, узлы на узи чуть растут. Пока слежу, ищите нормального энда, читайте городской форум, я на кафедре мединститута нашла. Мне при нормальных гормонах 37,5мкг маленькую дозу назначали, потом отменили и бетаблокатор назначали от трясучки. Ищите врача, выздоравливайте


----------



## Ирина шишова (25 Июл 2017)

@Elka66, спасибо ещё раз. И вам здоровья


----------



## Ирина шишова (26 Июл 2017)

Ну вот (тест показал две полоски, сегодня иду к врачу. Давление до сих пор скачет и пульс для меня высок немного, но общее состояние улучшилось. Сложность с дыханием, когда пульс скачет, но это можно потерпеть. Ниже выкладываю показатели своего давления за последние дни. Оптимальным вариантом для меня всегда было около 90/60 с пульсом 60, ну или 100/60 тоже отлично переносится, а вот при давлении допустим 110/70 и пульсом около 70 мне уже было сложно. Нашла случайно статью с разъяснениями по давлению и кажется начинаю понимать, почему у меня возникают трудности с дыханием и какие-то неприятные ощущения слева под грудью. С детства ставили что у меня что-то с левым сердечным желудочком, вот и возникает дискомфорт в этой области при общих отклонениях в здоровье и так всю жизнь. Из статьи узнала, что оказывается левый желудочек сердечный и давление имеют связь. Странно, что никто из врачей никогда на это внимание не обратил. Хотя может и не стоило оно того, им виднее, но задать вопросы хорошему кардиологу всетаки собираюсь. Сегодня по записи пойду в " Центр Здоровья " по гос. Программе открыты такие при поликлинниках, посмотрим что-же они скажут. Как я поняла там и по женской части посмотрят. Сказали всё про всё занимает 1 час на пациента. Ну посмотрим как это работает. Для галочки как обычно бывает или все же реально получить хорошее обследование и рекомендации по лечению. Потом отпишусь, если кому интересно. Желаю всем вам крепкого здоровья и спокойствия Ну и как обещала, для желающих, фото. На листочке расписано давление, которое измеряла до этих моих укольчиков и мексидола. Да кстати, со вчерашнего дня начала понемногу принимать бетасерк, железо и для печени Эссливер Форте, ещё вчера прогнала себя Фуросемидом с утра. Вечером даже в магазин сходила и с детьми прогуляться. Может действительно у меня была интоксикация от лекарств (всё тех же уколов), а с мочой и при помощи эссливера это выходит быстрее и кровь очищается. Где показатели под 90 это сегодня утром и сейчас. Пульс конечно высоковат

         

Вот ещё кое что добавлю из обследований в переписку, чтобы было понятно, почему я про левый желудочек упомянула.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Да кстати, со вчерашнего дня начала понемногу принимать бетасерк,


Отёк Квинке у вас уже один раз был. Не от него ли?


----------



## Ирина шишова (26 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, здравствуйте! У меня отек Квинке единственный в этот раз, больше не было. И что вы имеете ввиду не от него ли? ☺


----------



## горошек (26 Июл 2017)

А я что-то не поняла: а как сочетаются бетасерк, и прочие лекарства и 2 полосочки?


----------



## Elka66 (26 Июл 2017)

Я тоже


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! У меня отек Квинке единственный в этот раз, больше не было. И что вы имеете ввиду не от него ли? ☺


Я никогда бетасерк не употреблял. Но в инструкции к нему написано, что бетасерк является синтетическим аналогом гистамина. Как известно, аллергические реакции типа отёка Квинке происходят от того, что организм производит большое количество гистамина. Кроме того, в инструкции к нему написано про побочки: "крапивница, зуд, сыпь. Отёк Квинке (довольно редко)". (Может и не он виноват).
@Ирина шишова. Ну и что вам в центре здоровья сказали?


----------



## Ирина шишова (26 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А я что-то не поняла: а как сочетаются бетасерк, и прочие лекарства и 2 полосочки?


Я писала ранее про задержку, думали на фоне дексаметазона и стресса, а тут две полоски и это сейчас, после всех этих лекарств (Врач сказала сегодня, что срок маленький ещё, но скорей всего с учётом приёма лекарств и уколов, придётся проходить нам через генетика, чтобы исключить проблемы с плодом.
@Игорь_ЕД, бетасерк и до этого назначали, потом был перерыв несколько месяцев и всё в тот раз было отлично, скорее всего причина не в нём. Увы иногда бывают побочки, которые не указаны в инструкциях, у всех разный организм, это не моя выдумка, со слов нескольких врачей. Что сказать вам про Центр Здоровья. Вообще очень интересно, советую пройти. Измерили рост, вес, талию, руки, вообщем показатели мои в норме. Далее надели на ноги - руки и указательный палец датчики и стали снимать показатели сердца, тут же выводилась информация на экран компьютера, мне показал умеренную тахикардию, но я уже с утра её ощущала, пульс 75-80 для меня уже много. Потом дышала в специальную трубку, лёгкие вроде проверяют таким образом, тоже всё выводится на компьютер. Уложив на кушетку опять какой то датчик на ногу и что-то напоминающее аппарат для измерения давления на руку, сказали смотрят что там с обменом веществ, помоему так называется. Назначили стандартный анализ крови на сахар, холестерин, ещё сказали прийти через несколько дней к их терапевту за результатами, э обследования и рекомендациями, дали талон. А ещё проверили глазное давление на спец. Аппарате. Теперь жду результатов. Но из того что мне могли сказать вовремя всех манипуляций, что нужно сходить к кардиологу, спросили не наблюдаюсь ли я уже, кстати она меня до этого про жалобы не спрашивала и я специально молчала, не рассказывала до последнего про свои болячки. Когда я под конец обследования выложила свои жалобы за последнее время, советовали найти хорошего эндокринолога и невролога (мол хороший невролог дексаметазон ещё и в уколах при таких проблемах не назначит, что никаких показаний для подобных укольчиков не было, что дексаметазон даётся вообще в крайних случаях), сходить к мануалу со спиной и шеей и всетаки посетить обязательно кардиологию. Мне понравилось, посмотрим на вывод терапевта по результатам обследования. Если интересно, отпишусь в понедельник вечерком. Вот так развернуто ответила вам, надеюсь не надоело читать.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Бетасерк и до этого назначали, потом был перерыв несколько месяцев и всё в тот раз было отлично, скорее всего причина не в нём


Может и не он, но от него откажитесь. Там в инструкции конкретно написано, что его запрещено принимать в первый триместр беременности.


Ирина шишова написал(а):


> советовали найти хорошего эндокринолога и невролога


Так и форум вам это посоветовал. Анализы на гормоны вы сдавали давно. А сейчас может они и взыгрались.


Ирина шишова написал(а):


> посетить обязательно кардиологию


Может он чего-нибудь от сердцебиения пропишет типа бетаблокаторов (если вам можно).


Ирина шишова написал(а):


> сходить к мануалу со спиной и шеей


Шея очень нежный орган. Тут на форуме у некоторых хуже становилось от манипуляций. Если у вас всё на томограммах хорошо, то забейте на это дело. Может дома лёгенький массаж делайте.


----------



## Ирина шишова (26 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо большое за советы! От всех лекарств отказалась на данный момент и так переживаю как на ребенке может отразиться вся эта химия. Анализы на гормоны сдавала месяц назад и как писала выше эндокринолог сказала ничего страшного, только антитела и никак назначений. Я сейчас в поиске специалистов с большой буквы, а не тех, кто при всех обследованиях и симптомах направляет первым делом нервы лечить или ВСД ставит. Надеюсь повезёт.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Я сейчас в поиске специалистов с большой буквы, а не тех, кто при всех обследованиях и симптомах направляет первым делом нервы лечить или ВСД ставит.


Не знаю, нужно ли вам к аллергологу с вашим отёком Квинке. Но у меня одно непродолжительное время были приступы пищевой аллергии, которые протекали весьма своеобразно. Сначала падало давление (видимо организм выделял гистамин). Затем давление повышалось и начиналось дикое сердцебиение (видимо на гистамин организм начинал реагировать выделением адреналина) и всего трясло. Очень похоже на ваши симптомы. Может плод провоцирует аллергические реакции у вас.


----------



## Ирина шишова (27 Июл 2017)

@Игорь_ЕД, очень интересная информация, спасибо, приму к сведению. В любом случае мне к аллергологу путь указан, теперь после отёка панические атаки преследовать будут.


----------



## горошек (27 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> (Врач сказала сегодня, что срок маленький ещё,


А какой конкретно? Говорят, что в первые 2 недели либо всё либо ничего. Но это говорят...


----------



## Ирина шишова (27 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> А какой конкретно? Говорят, что в первые 2 недели либо всё либо ничего. Но это говорят...


По моим подсчётам около 3 недели
Теперь меня ещё и напугать сегодня успели в консультации, мол дексаметазон на ранних сроках очень вреден для формирования плода. Это что-то. Идите к генетикам, они по крови посмотрят есть ли отклонения в голове, со слов врача, а потом ждите первое узи и следующее около 11-12 недель, типа там посмотрят остальное. Господи, мы вообще теперь в замешательстве (((

Поправилась на 3 кг за эти дни, жуткий аппетит, беременность плюс дексаметазон дали своё вдвойне. Пыталась остановиться от переедания, не могу никак, в мозгу что-то отключилось похоже (((В Питере сегодня духотища, ели перенесла, только постоянное употребление воды более менее задержало на улице. Как на море с детьми ехать не представляю. Раньше жару спокойно переносила, ещё до уколов проверить свои силы успела было нормально. Теперь в мыслях посетить санаторий какой нибудь на Кавказе с детьми и вместе, где и обследуют и подлечат и детям не скучно будет. Может кто нибудь из вас знает неплохие, но не очень дорогие??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2017)

Мне вот тут понравилось.
Хорошая советская школа и очень хорошие условия в новом корпусе.
Если поедете, то обязательно сходите на лекцию про М. Ю. Лермонтова!

Санаторий имени Лермонтова считается старейшим курортно-лечебным заведением города Пятигорск и предлагает многопрофильную медикаментозную базу на высочайшем уровне, комфортное проживание и полноценный отдых для всей семьи.



Спойлер



Комплекс был построен в центре города рядом с одним из крупнейших источников минеральных вод и родоновой лечебницей. Санаторий рассчитан на одновременный приём 500 отдыхающих круглогодично. Уникальное географическое положение в сочетании с мягким климатом и бальнеологическими ресурсами региона позволяют с уверенностью заявить: лучшее место для отдыха и оздоровления на Кавказе — это санаторий имени Лермонтова Пятигорск. Официальный сайт представителя рекомендует его как место, где каждый сможет быстро и эффективно избавиться от целого ряда заболеваний неинфекционного характера. На протяжении истории развития санатория его руководство вместе с сотрудниками и специалистами совершенствовало не только качество предоставляемых услуг, но и заботились о расширении всей инфраструктуры санаторного курорта. Основной медицинской специализацией санатория является успешное диагностирование и лечение нервов, иммунной, костной и мочеполовой системы. Также мы успешно избавляем от недугов, которые связаны с нарушением эндокринной системы, от венерологических и кожных проблем. На территории санатория также проводятся реабилитации в послеоперационные периоды. У нас по желанию проходят профилактический курс как стационарно, так и амбулаторно. К услугам посетителей несколько бюветов с минеральной водой в непосредственной близости от санатория, а один из источников установлен в одном из корпусов. Посетителям санатория гарантировано не только высококачественное обслуживание, но и размещение. Для гостей у нас подготовлены комфортабельные комнаты: - одноместные; - двухместные; - помещения класса «Люкс»; Жилые помещения, оснащены набором необходимых предметов от бытовой техники, до средств личной гигиены и сервировочными кухонными принадлежностями. В каждом номере есть телевизор и холодильник, а также проведен. В каждой комнате без исключения есть мягкая и удобная мебель, а кабельное телевидение позволит насладиться любимыми каналами. Из окон номеров открывается потрясающий вид на Эльбрус и природу, встречаемую только здесь. В санатории имени Лермонтова все предусмотрено не только для людей взрослого поколения, но и для малышей возрастом от 4 лет. Для малышей есть просторные площадки, построенные на свежем воздухе и современная игровая комната, расположенная внутри комплекса. Во время процедур, за чадами присмотрят опытные воспитатели, а профессиональные аниматоры создадут незабываемую атмосферу веселья. Проведите у нас свой отдых — и вы никогда не сможете забыть это место, ведь именно здесь изменится к лучшему ваше самочувствие — в санатории имени Лермонтова Пятигорск. Официальный сайт службы размещения подробно расскажет, что еще может предложить наша здравница. Добро пожаловать в наш санаторий, в место, где сбываются мечты о новом образе жизни и самые сокровенные желания!
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/news/sanatorij-imeni-lermontova-starejshee-kurortno


----------



## Ирина шишова (28 Июл 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за совет. Скажите пожалуйста, а Вы летом там были? Как вообще интересно там в жаркие дни, мне сейчас как-то трудно в духоте дышится. Видимо из-за нехватки железа в крови.

Что-то интересное с моим давлением происходит, с чем связано не знаю. Давление с утра, с перерывом в полтора часа, ничего не делала, только лежала, слабость...

 

Кто нибудь знает можно ли витамин В12 проколоть самостоятельно дома, хотя-бы несколько дней или нужно обязательно сдать анализы на его содержание в крови? Ещё тот же вопрос про витамины В1 и В6 мне назначали уже поло года назад, переносила вроде хорошо, без аллергических реакций. В 12 тоже дела ли, но в больнице. Почему спрашиваю, потому что нет сил находится на улице в духоте трудно дышать и все сопутствующие симптомы, а дети гулять хотят. Анемию мне полтора месяца назад диагностировали, я об этом уже писала, сейчас принимаю железо. Я знаю, что это всё от кислородного голодания происходит (анемия, плюс гипоплазия ПА даёт слабый приток крови) от сюда и головокружения и общая слабость. Может всетаки добавить витамин в 12 и другие в уколах, есть знающие в этом толк? Или опять идти искать врача очередного для назначений?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (28 Июл 2017)

@Ирина шишова. Моё очень непрофессиональное мнение. Головокружение и общая слабость у вас могут быть от пониженного давления (85 на 54 на фото). Пониженное давление может быть от неких аллергических реакций (организм выделяет гистамин). Дальше гистамин провоцирует выделение адреналина. Давление нормализуется (на втором фото 111 на 59). Но у вас трясутся руки. Признаки ВСД.
Значит нужно разобраться, откуда идут некие аллергические реакции. Моё мнение, что это вызвано приёмом бетасерка (это синтетический аналог гистамина). Вы прекратили его приём. Подождите несколько дней. Всё должно нормализоваться. Пока не спешите с поездкой на юг. Но я не врач. Это всё мои предположения. Вам тут советовали посетить врачей. На юг чуть позже съездите.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (28 Июл 2017)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Значит нужно разобраться, откуда идут некие аллергические реакции. Моё мнение, что это вызвано приёмом бетасерка (это синтетический аналог гистамина).


А может начало беременности спровоцировало аллергические реакции вследствие гормональной перестройки организма. Подождите некоторое время. Всё постепенно нормализуется.


Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Кто нибудь знает можно ли витамин В12 проколоть самостоятельно дома, хотя-бы несколько дней или нужно обязательно сдать анализы на его содержание в крови? Ещё тот же вопрос про витамины В1 и В6 мне назначали уже поло года назад, переносила вроде хорошо, без аллергических реакций


Вы можете купить витамины в таблетках. Одинаково, что уколы. Гемоглобин посмотрите в своих анализах, если имеете подозрение.


----------



## La murr (28 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> Может все таки добавить витамин в 12 и другие в уколах, есть знающие в этом толк? Или опять идти искать врача очередного для назначений?


Ирина, полагайтесь сейчас на рекомендации своего гинеколога, если беременность будете сохранять.
Слабость, скачки давления, аллергические реакции - в Вашем положении всё в первую очередь в компетенции женского доктора.


----------



## горошек (28 Июл 2017)

Ирина шишова написал(а):


> По моим подсчётам около 3 недели


Самый опасный срок. По мне, имея уже двух детей, и при таком вашем состоянии лучше не рисковать и прервать беременность.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Пониженное давление может быть от неких аллергических реакций (организм выделяет гистамин). Дальше гистамин провоцирует выделение адреналина. Давление нормализуется (на втором фото 111 на 59).


Странное суждение. Тогда у всех аллергиков так давление бы варьировалось. Что-то не слышала про такое. Да и девушка пишет, что пониженное давление у неё было всегда. У меня тоже всегда было 85-90 на 55-60 и я прекрасно себя чувствовала. А когда подскочило до 120 на 80 пила таблетку от давления, плохо было. Хотя фармацевт даже отказывалась мне продавать, уверяя, что это норма для всех и снижать нельзя.


----------



## Ирина шишова (28 Июл 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Самый опасный срок. По мне, имея уже двух детей, и при таком вашем состоянии лучше не рисковать и прервать беременность.


Да, у меня тоже двое детей и я прекрасно осознаю последствия от лекарств на таком маленьком сроке, при чём ещё и через контрацептивы наступила беременность. Вот думаем как быть (((


----------



## горошек (28 Июл 2017)

@Ирина шишова, да уж, всё одно к одному... Я ваших детей и имела в виду. У меня одна. Без третьего ребёнка жить можно. А вот если что не дай Бог, так потом всю жизнь себя винить куда тяжелее.


----------



## Ирина шишова (31 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Ну вот и получила я на руки результаты обследования в центре здоровья по госпрограмме о котором писала выше. Фото приложу, описывать долго очень. Из рекомендаций к обследованию - посетить кардиолога, какие то проблемы. Единственное, что я поняла для себя лично на данный момент - у меня реально гипоксия или нарушение кровообращения и кислородное голодание, а вот по каким причинам ещё не могу разобраться.


----------



## Ruslik78 (15 Сен 2017)

Добрый день!
Как там ваши обследования - смогли узнать что не так с кровообращение и кислородом?


----------



## Ирина шишова (4 Окт 2017)

Ruslik78 написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Как там ваши обследования - смогли узнать что не так с кровообращение и кислородом?


Здравствуйте!  Ничего не удалось. Всё продолжается. Хожу ежедневно как в состоянии лёгкого опъянения.  Опустила руки. Больше нет сил никуда обращаться.  Съездили с семьёй на море на 10 дней, бассейн каждый день не помог.  Там тоже голова кружилась


----------



## Ким Юрий (4 Окт 2017)

@Ирина шишова, подумайте о нервах


----------



## Ирина шишова (5 Окт 2017)

Ким Юрий написал(а):


> @Ирина шишова, подумайте о нервах


Спасибо. Уже и в клинике известной СПб была, пыталась решить проблему через них,но мне чётко дали понять, нужно наравне с нервами болезни лечить. Ясно заявили, чтобы искала хороших врачей. Один специалист заявил, что проблема с сосудами даёт спазм, отсюда вытекает последствие ввиде головокружения. Они меня тестировали и никаких лекарств и прочее назначать даже не стали,чтобы не подсадить.


----------



## Aришка 07 (29 Янв 2019)

@Ирина шишова,  вам удалось вылечиться?


----------

